

Math Olympiad Problem: Milk Distribution - pratikpoddar
http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/2012/11/math-olympiad-problem-simple-and.html

======
biscarch
I had fun solving this. It was a timely, needed distraction.

~~~
pratikpoddar
Thanks. :)

